# Ogden Accomm and bars



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi all
I have determined that my buddies and I will probably hit Powder mountain and snow basin next year. we think Ogden would be a good place to base with a car.
Looking for good- reasonable accomm. 
Ok with unit like set ups where we can cook some meals but want to be close to whatever good bars are in that town-(now everyone can drink there)


regards Poto


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

*I worked in Ogden/lived in Layton '97-2000*

...and by the way, probably skied Snow Basin 75 times! It was truly where I learned to ski.

You may have already heard that Utah has strange drinking laws, obviously due to the mormon influence. Unless it's changed, you have to purchase a "membership" to go in/drink at a bar. It basically equates to a small cover charge though, not really as big a deal as some made it out to be.

There used to be a cool restaurant/bar right downtown Ogden called Roosters--we used to go there a couple times per month. There was also a bar (can't recall the name) right down that street on the opposite side of the block. It was okay, basic bar.

Can't really say there was a "big" nightlife there, although Ogden did have some partyin' "jack mormons" who knew how to drink pretty good. A couple of my buddies used to go to a c&w bar they liked a lot. Not being into country, never went with them.

Good luck. You'll love Snow Basin!

-E


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Colo Springs E;182275
You may have already heard that Utah has strange drinking laws said:


> these laws are no more .....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't really know of accommodations in Ogden but they have to be cheaper than up in Eden or in Salt Lake. I believe the saying goes, Salt Lake City is the heart of Utah and Ogden is it's ass, or something like that. It's really not a bad town, though I guess some of the seedier elements are a little more common there. There are some decent ex social clubs to get some food and a drink around there. If you find a place near Ogden Canyon it's about a 20 minute drive to either Snobasin or Powder Mountain. I have a friend who lives in Ogden and we had plenty fun hanging out there last year.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*O-town*

ya maybe a bit seedy but I dig it!! I live in Ogden and my advice is this.....you want a chill place that you can crash at and be close to the resorts follow MPD's advice and hit up Wolf Creek.....they did open a new restraunt/bar called Buck and Harley's that I hear isn't bad...you could walk to your room from that place. If you want a bit of the half-a$$ed ghetto fun stay at the Marriott in Ogden...it's right in the heart of Ogden and also walking distance to quite a few bars....most of them offer shuttle service too so you would be set for bar hopping. Now when people refer to Ogden as ghetto your not quite in the same league as ATL. It is a bit ghetto but not the ghetto some people are used to....it's really not that bad. They also have the "Junction" that has flo-riding...that is pretty fun too. One place I DO NOT advise you to go to is Teazer's.....it is a $hit hole and I was actually "removed" last weekend....the bouncers seem to have a god complex and don't appreciate it when a 135 lb chick tells them to have some manners. What they didn't expect was me to match them attitude with attitude....needless to say it really didn't work out so well for me! Also forgot to say the rumor's are true......"NO MORE MEMBERSHIPS" woooo hooo we have finally joined the 20th century.....now if we can only convince the Mormon's beer is like coca-cola.....you can make money off it!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

No it's in the clubhouse by the golf course the sub shop your thinking of is Alpine Pizza...Dear god please do not judge the rest of us off the population at Denny's in the wee hours of the morn.....that just doesn't do well for us! lol As for the Mormon's that was why I was throwing the dollar signs out.....that usually gets them!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Isn't wolf creek in Utah basically like 5 runs?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> Isn't wolf creek in Utah basically like 5 runs?


Pretty much...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Isn't wolf creek in Utah basically like 5 runs?


Yes...yes it is....MPD....I just don't know what to say to that one! Two thumbs down for Wolf Mountain.....aka Nordic.


----------



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

*Cat boarding*

Thanks for the responses, We are leaning towards a self contained place near Huntsville. Just wanna be close to those northern Utah hills before we move on elsewhere. We are planning on doing our paretying at Jackson Hole over Presidents weekend.

another Question though. Is the Cat boarding up that way worth a look? I see powder has cat runs for $15 each lift.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Poto said:


> Is the Cat boarding up that way worth a look? I see powder has cat runs for $15 each lift.


If they have just had a storm then no....you can find just as good without it...if it has been a few days then yes.... and if some shmo named Marcus offers to take you out of bounds for pay kick him in the balls! He is a local known for taking people's money then ditching them half way down and making them find there own way out.


----------

